# Dehydrator information please



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

I am looking at buying an Excaliber dehydrator online. I see stainless steel trays vs plastic, solid door vs glass, etc. Those of you who have one, which features turned out to be important to you?


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

I have the all plastic 9 tray with timer. For me the capacity and the timer were important. I've heard the stainless ones can get pretty hot. Taking off the door and checking what is in the dh is easy enough to do and doesn't warrant a premium for the glass door.


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

I have the Excalibur plastic 9 tray also. I really like it. If can, get the silicone mats, as many as you can afford. They make a world of difference. The glass door is over priced, plus you have to touch the produce anyways, you can't tell by sight if it's really dry. I can also culture cheese, yogurt, and sourdough in mine because of the size


----------



## Home Dehydrator Pro (May 17, 2018)

A non plastic dehydrator is great for durability and safety. However, you can find plastic models that do not use BPA and work equally as well as a metal dehydrator. 

Remember that they go up to 165 degrees F at most, so if you're cleaning and using your dehydrator properly, durability won't be an issue for you. I wouldn't spend the extra money on a stainless steel dehydrator, unless I expected it to be able to weather external damage.

Air regulation is extremely important. Many times, a batch of beef jerky can become dry or brittle in as little as 4-6 hours. A model that features an air flow mechanism will produce more balanced batches, even without rotating trays. A food dehydrator machine that flows heat and air externally, rather than between trays, will also prevent flavor blending.

Capacity and wattage power may be a necessity. This depends on the amount of trays you want to be able to work with at once, again, with consistent cooking and drying of each tray.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have been looking at dehydrators for the past year. I had a cheaper one I had purchased at Walmart a few years ago and only lasted one season. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Can’t speak to the particular make, but I really like a glass door. 

You can see the fat on meat render. Paper towel and go back to business. 

Ever heard the word rancid?


----------



## Home Dehydrator Pro (May 17, 2018)

Nesco is a prominent brand. They provide quality and economy models, depending on the size and wattage power you need.

They also hold patents on some useful technologies. Their casings prevent exposure to outside air and are BPA-free. 

There are also great brands like this one that provide effective air flow mechanisms. These keep flavors and drying times consistent.

You'll pay a tiny bit more for digital features. The most important thing is that you go for quality, and get the performance you need, and potentially require when you really get rolling with dry food.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

My solar dehydrator built from a freezer.















WWW


----------



## turkscap (Apr 30, 2018)

bugstabber said:


> I am looking at buying an Excaliber dehydrator online. I see stainless steel trays vs plastic, solid door vs glass, etc. Those of you who have one, which features turned out to be important to you?


----------



## turkscap (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve had my ex caliber for quite a few years now nine tray recommended also the Washable mats to go with it or recommended and makes cleanup easier I do vegetables in jerky lean meats for jerky laid on paper towels for absorption I just love my ex caliber I over dry and vacuum seal for long-term storage oxygen absorbersAre great for Meats also consider vacuum jar sealer to go with this they’re cheap if you own your canning jars


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I have not bought my dehydrator yet. The Nesco is less money, but I like the motor in the back, and the side opening. Amazon offers a nine tray but I only need a five tray. They are about the same price. So I googled and found Walmart offers the five tray, it does not have the automatic timer, but is much cheaper. I am sure my two previous ones did not have timers and I don't even remember them having a temp dial.

I live alone and mainly want it to dry nuts and seeds year round and zucchini for chips.
Thank you for your input.


----------

